# What happens when a DOT truck hits a pothole?



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Couple of weeks ago ,and down the street from me.


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

must of been one hell of a pothole:crying:


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Pothole 1, DOT truck 0.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

WOW ! Is the driver ok that looks painful.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

He's ok. they have to wear seat belts at all times and there is only one guy in those trucks now. The water company had fixed a leak the day before and put cold patch down.The tire hit the patch and made the wing tower hook the hole and flipped.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

grandview;1241976 said:


> He's ok. they have to wear seat belts at all times and there is only one guy in those trucks now. The water company had fixed a leak the day before and put cold patch down.The tire hit the patch and made the wing tower hook the hole and flipped.


WOW!  I mite think about wearing my seat belt next time I go with my uncle in the Ford L9000. Do you know how fast he was going?


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Truck looks like my dog when he wants a belly scratch. Is that a Fluid Film sticker on the frame rail?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's only a 30mph zone.I think he was the last truck in line.They usually go 3 wide in that part because it's 3 lanes both ways.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

grandview;1242011 said:


> It's only a 30mph zone.I think he was the last truck in line.They usually go 3 wide in that part because it's 3 lanes both ways.


He must of had a full load of salt or sand on to right?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes, full I think 20 tons?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

grandview;1242023 said:


> Yes, full I think 20 tons?


I'm asuming he had 6 to 8 yards on but, I'm not sure how much that weighs.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

grandview;1242023 said:


> Yes, full I think 20 tons?


My mistake. Found a another picture of it.


----------



## Bmxdkj (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks like that was that sanders first load of sand..


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

"you must be this tall to ride this ride!" :laughing:


----------



## gagesllc (Jun 12, 2010)

^^^^^^
"you must be this tall to ride this ride!" 

Thats funny

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Wow. That's crazy. Haven't seen anything like that happen around here. Although the water dept dug up part of a street this past summer and then just back filled it and put gravel down for temp because it was 4 pm and they have to go home for the night. Well about 6pm it decided to down poured and cars were driving across it. Well one suv went thru is and got stuck. It was probably about a foot deep. You could see all the gravel around his car on the road. He wasn't getting out without help.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Good old County repair !!!!!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

there are a few side roads that I have residentials on that the frost heave has wreaked havoc on the patches. its like going 30mph down a street that has speed bumps spaced every 10'. i watched a muni s/a truck come down this street w/ his plow up b/c he was salting, each bump that plow slammed down to the ground. i get soo angry driving down those streets i'd punch a baby...


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

What's the issue? It's obviously an older International that was probably just very tired and decided to lay down and take a nap! Isn't that what most seasoned muni workers do when they're tired?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

linycctitan;1242471 said:


> What's the issue? It's obviously an older International that was probably just very tired and decided to lay down and take a nap! Isn't that what most seasoned muni workers do when they're tired?


That's what they do around here. A news station followed the Minneapolis road crews around this summer and caught them taking breaks all the time and 2-3 hour lunches. They only averaged 3-4hrs of work a day. Explains why the roads are as good as they are


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Since it was just down the road from you, are you sure he didn't hit a patch of road that was coated from all the Fluid Film dripping off your truck and plow prsport


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

toby4492;1242483 said:


> Since it was just down the road from you, are you sure he didn't hit a patch of road that was coated from all the Fluid Film dripping off your truck and plow prsport


Like hitting a banana peel


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

wow that musta been a scary ride for the driver


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

That accident is pretty wild. I've never seen anything like that around here. Wings have been broken off the trucks, the front plows have ripped out storm drain structures, I've seen a Ford L8000 with a front plow and wing, go through a section of asphalt, that had water leaking through it over night, and make it to the other side. But nothing like that. Surprised it hasn't happened though, there's a couple town roads that go downhill and go straigt to the side of the flat state roads.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

so much for the trip edge:laughing:


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

that will wake you up in the morning!!!!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

toby4492;1242483 said:


> Since it was just down the road from you, are you sure he didn't hit a patch of road that was coated from all the Fluid Film dripping off your truck and plow prsport


LMAO:laughing::laughing: maybe he tipped a 55 gallon drum of it over in his garage and it ran out to the street!


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

linycctitan;1242471 said:


> What's the issue? It's obviously an older International that was probably just very tired and decided to lay down and take a nap! Isn't that what most seasoned muni workers do when they're tired?




Whats blue and yellow and sleeps six? 
A:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1242481 said:


> That's what they do around here. A news station followed the Minneapolis road crews around this summer and caught them taking breaks all the time and 2-3 hour lunches. They only averaged 3-4hrs of work a day. Explains why the roads are as good as they are


I vaguely remember seeing something about that.

It's okay. The wing caught him


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Mabepossibly;1244265 said:


> Whats blue and yellow and sleeps six?
> A:
> .
> .
> ...


LMAO!!!!:laughing: Absolutely perfect!!! (and true!!!)


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mabepossibly;1244265 said:


> Whats blue and yellow and sleeps six?
> A:
> .
> .
> ...


I'm not sure about other states. But, Maine DOT is rite on the ball when it comes to plowing and they do an exelant job. They start plowing rite after it starts snowing and they are not done untill long after the storm is over. In the Summer it's another story.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

MnDot isnt too bad













Till it comes to fatigue laws andall their other B.S.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

THAT'S why the town highway dep't by me won't let you do a street opening for a water or sewer new service line between 11/15 and 4/15.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

grandview;1242011 said:


> It's only a 30mph zone.I think he was the last truck in line.They usually go 3 wide in that part because it's 3 lanes both ways.


what street grandview? the school behind it looks familiar.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

linycctitan;1242471 said:


> What's the issue? It's obviously an older International that was probably just very tired and decided to lay down and take a nap! Isn't that what most seasoned muni workers do when they're tired?


Everybody knows those old Internationals never get tired... just more experienced

Set 'er upright, check the fluids, and carry on!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

shott8283;1250088 said:


> what street grandview? the school behind it looks familiar.


Depew HS....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

linycctitan;1242471 said:


> What's the issue? It's obviously an older International that was probably just very tired and decided to lay down and take a nap! Isn't that what most seasoned muni workers do when they're tired?


Actually,you see that dark patch just behind the truck? There was a water leak and they put in a temp patch and the plow hit it and flipped.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

grandview;1241957 said:


> Couple of weeks ago ,and down the street from me.


That will be the last time they let you drive a big truck!


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

One of the DPW guys last year at the end of the blizzard, pulled the wrong lever and lift dump body going down road. Dump body caught steel cable from powerline and flipped it. Seatbelt saved him.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

You should of seen the guy last year who hit a tractor trailer truck and flipped while plowing a main road, boy was that nuts


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

On a positive note..

Any fuel spilling out of the tanks was easily cleaned up by the spilled sand from the tub.


Efficiency at it's best , I would say


----------

